# !!HELP!! all locust breeders !!HELP!!



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

Please can anyone help me im breeding locusts, to save money on live food. everything was going good, but today one of my females was dead (and the male was still mating with her YUK! when i took him off he tryed to bit me :devil and one of the other females looks lethargic and going to die she too had a a male on top mating.
What is going on?? I feed them fresh greens everyday, and they have laid some eggs in the sand i provided (in an old mealworm tub.)
Last night when i was trying to to get to sleep all i could hear was rustling and fighting from the tank, whether that helps or not

I am looking for some experienced breeders that may have encountered this before, But Please help as my females are dropping like fly's


----------



## reptileLover18 (Oct 5, 2008)

sorry but this isnt related to your question, but how do u no if they r male or fem? im starting to breed them myself and as of yet all they seem to do is fight not mate.. 
thanks lauren


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

Basiaclly this tells you How to tell the difference between a male and female locust - DAFF

The females has different shape end bit, and tend to be less yellow that males

But anyway no one had this problem??


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Locust do eventually die anyway. How many have you got in the tank? Usual question - whats your setup?

Locust are pretty easy IMO


High heat
Low humidity
Loads of food
Branches so they can shed
Deep sand for laying eggs (bout a pint glass)


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi my set up is this








I separated the males into another container to save the last two, And there still laying but in a peaceful tank without the males in.
So i have at least 5 holes in the sand with eggs in just waiting now:whistling2:

P.s. Heat-mat, Food Branches laying place.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

What on the bottom, substrate wise?


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry for late response, 
at the moment nothing. just the plastic of the tank
Should there be ?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Patthecat12 said:


> Sorry for late response,
> at the moment nothing. just the plastic of the tank
> Should there be ?


I never had a substrate, just wondered wot that white stuff in the bottom was.

Personally i think locust cud use a bit more space. Maybe a 2ft glass tank (old fish tank) turned on its end. That was my first setup but had to upgrade it coz they over populated the tank (there was about 500 adults at one point) and i only started with 6 adults :lol2:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> I never had a substrate, just wondered wot that white stuff in the bottom was.



prop paper =] like kitchen paper/ paper towl


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yea it is a bit small especially when the eggs hatch (not to count your eggs before they hatch).
But i have a spare vivarium in my shed that i might have to use, just the space required:? My room has barley enough room for me, :lol2:
but hopefully if i do il be fighting the locusts off :war:

And yes it is the finest Bog roll on the floor


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Breeding locusts is really very simple !!!

In regard to several points made here. Locusts NEVER bite but the male mentioned was probably trying to keep his partner by spiking you with the spines on the legs. 

The greens in the picture are not ideal. You need dark leafy cabbage or green grass. A light bulb would be much better at keeping the temps around 35c which is needed. A cricket tub is fasr too shallow, you need something at least 4 inches deep.

I am struggling to see many locusts in the tank it needs to be crammed with them for them to breed well !


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

hi blaptica
Honestly He did try to bite me, if you watch when there eating, the jaws open sideways and a black substance is exposed. he was purposely Trying to bite me and the way he followed my finger with his jaws outstretched was a bit worrying, (btw he got the water dragon treatment:devil
Yea your right about the greens that pic was taken when i just set it up, i now use dark big leaved cabbage, would grass be better?
I ordered some another tub of adults because i only had one female before, did have 4 now only 2 (but there still laying with out the males) still just waiting for the eggs:whistling2:
Patrick


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I use both greens and grass which is better for the lizards for the variety in the stomach contents. Locusts breed better when they are in there gregarious state (when they are crowded). If you understock them they go into their solitary phase, the young will be a different colour and they don't breed so well. You should really start with at least 30 locusts if they are to breed well. But buy them young and grow them on, don't buy adults. They may even be mainly males.


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

kk Thanks il pick up some grass today: victory:


----------

